# Chrome vs galv gas tank



## gotyorgoat (Jun 19, 2011)

My dented gas tank is starting to leak and stink up my garage. I found a chrome gas tank for $170 on craigslist that looks almost new with only a minor amount of surface rust around the neck.

My question is, would it be better to order a new galvanized tank off of e-bay for the same price? I am wondering if the small amount of rust on the chrome tank would get worse faster than the galvanized tank. Do you thinnk that the galvanized tank woud look better for longer?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

IMHO....if the chrome is starting to rust, it's gonna keep going. I bought a repro STAINLESS STEEL tank for my 67 on E-bay....about 230 + shipping. Eric


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Yeah, I'd stay away from the chrome one.



Unless your rollin on Dubs .


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Chrome tank? You live in So cal? Stainless or galvanized will last longer and look better. Chrome is just bling and isn't for longevity. Great for a low rider.


----------



## gotyorgoat (Jun 19, 2011)

10-4. Rust is the concern so I think that I'll just go with the galv one and paint it. 

This way I can keep saving for the fuzzy dice.

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

If you are going to buy a galvanized tank, it is more correct not to paint it. The originals were galv. with blue markings stamped on it.


----------

